# Apperley House



## Rubex (Mar 7, 2016)

*Appley House*

After a recent trip to Wales and the surrounding counties I got the chance to visit this house. 

It’s clear the last occupants were elderly and going by the various dated items around the house it seems to have been unoccupied for a long time. Upstairs I found a framed memorial to a soldier who died in 1917 after receiving wounds in action.



































































​
I always love finding old newspapers in houses and I especially loved this one because of the Moussec advert and the fact they were advertising salt mills!



​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 7, 2016)

Great report, love the pipe !


----------



## druid (Mar 7, 2016)

You find some great houses Rubex!

Old newspapers and old photos are always a nice bonus.


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 7, 2016)

Great report thanks Rubex


----------



## smiler (Mar 7, 2016)

I liked the pic of the pipe too, it looks well used and much loved, I enjoyed it Rubex, Thanks


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 7, 2016)

That's a great little house. Enjoyed your report Rubex.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 7, 2016)

Great set of this last minute explore rubex..some nice bits in here.but that photo is still strange


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 7, 2016)

love this a gem,of a place


----------



## Lavino (Mar 8, 2016)

Ruby ruby ruby ruby you got another cracker again your like a magnet to these little cottages


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice find and a great treasure trove!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 8, 2016)

A great find well photographed Rubex!


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 8, 2016)

I would love to have a nosey around this house. That old phone is nice.


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 9, 2016)

Very nice, the memorial is very touching. At least you can find a little bit about him.


----------



## pizzapie (Mar 10, 2016)

my goodness what a beautiful house. I bet it was lovely in its heyday! there is something eerie when you find photos of the previous owners


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 12, 2016)

I love the telephone.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 12, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> A gem of a place,I love the telephone.



Thanks oldscrote


----------

